# Pulled pork per person.



## kelton93 (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm cooking for a group of 100 people was wondering how many pounds of pork that'll take raw. I'm think 100 lbs but not for sure. Any advice would be of help thanks


----------



## millerbuilds (Jan 21, 2017)

Assuming it is a mixed group of men, women, and children and there will be sides.  I would expect to serve about 1/3 lb of meat per person.

I think assuming a 1 lb per person (pre-cooking weight) will be too much. Even 1/2 lb per person (pre cook weight) will still render more than 1/3 lb per person to serve.  

- Jason


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2017)

You figure your going to loose about 50% of the weight when it's fully cooked.

We usually figure 1/3 lb per person, so for 100 people you would need about 33 lbs. of PP.

That would be 66# of fresh pork butt.

If you have some big eaters & want to figure 1/2 lb. per person, then your right, you would need 100# of pork butt, to yield 50# of PP.

Al


----------



## kelton93 (Jan 21, 2017)

Do people do it ahead if so how should I go about it?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 22, 2017)

Kelton93 said:


> Do people do it ahead if so how should I go about it?


Of course some people do, just like some people cook/serve on site.
How far ahead?
Can you cook it all at once or will it be in batches?
Do you have enough oven space or cambros that you can hold it all at 150'F or higher till serving?
You can keep it hot for 1-8 hours pretty easily without affecting quality.
If you cant...
Do you have the ability and room to quickly cool and refrigerate at 38'F or lower?
And if you can...
Do you have the means to quickly reheat 50#s + of meat before pulling/slicing and serving?

Stay well out of the danger zones 39'-140'F and avoid any chances of food poisoning.


----------



## kelton93 (Jan 22, 2017)

I can do it all at once but won't have time to do it and eat right away. I'd like to freeze it or fridgerate the meat then reheat and pull. I'm looking for the best quality way to go about it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 22, 2017)

How far ahead then?
I personally wouldn't want to freeze it, so I would say no more then a day or two refrigerated.

*COOLING*

All foods requiring refrigeration must be cooled from 135F to 70F within 2 hours max and from 70F to 41F (38F where needed) within another 4 hours.
If is misses either of the 2 temp points, discard the food.
Large roasts will need to be cut into sections, placed in long food grade bags with the end over hanging a large bowl and covered ice cubes and cold water while in the fridge. Keep changing the ice and water when melted until cold.

If you don't have room or a fridge capable of cooling the food without raising the temperature of your fridge, eat all the food at that sitting or don't make so much food. 
Clostridium perfringens and Bacillus cereus are 2 heat shocked pathogens that produce toxin during improper cooling.

*REHEATING*

Reheat all cooked foods to 165F and hold for at least 15 seconds.


----------



## kelton93 (Jan 22, 2017)

Would do it the day before


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 22, 2017)

Please practice Safe Food Handling like a life may depend on it, cause it may.
That is a lot of meat to properly cool, refrigerate and reheat properly.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 22, 2017)

When I have to serve 100+ people I always cook pulled pork and pulled chicken ahead of time and reheat the day of service. In July I will be doing this for 100 people. 

I'll smoke the pork two days in advance and the chicken the day before. 

Pull the pork while it's still warm. Works better.

Since the venue has power everything will be held at the proper temps in chaffing pans. If I didn't have power we'd hold everything in cambros. 

I'm shooting for 30 pounds of pork and 25 of chicken. I'll be starting with 60 pounds pork and 30 pounds boneless skinless thighs. The thighs have almost no waste.


----------



## kelton93 (Jan 22, 2017)

OK how does the smoke flavor and bark do with pulling it first. I may pull it then put in 2 gallon zip locks and refrigerate for a day then reheat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 22, 2017)

Kelton93 said:


> OK how does the smoke flavor and bark do with pulling it first. I may pull it then put in 2 gallon zip locks and refrigerate for a day then reheat



No issues. If you're going to reheat I'd pull it into chaffing pans or disposable foil pans cover with foil. Then into the fridge. That way you're ready to reheat. No need for bags.


----------



## kelton93 (Jan 22, 2017)

OK sounds good. I may do that then.


----------



## kelton93 (Jan 22, 2017)

It looks like this meat is going in sandwiches so I'm thinking of doing 66# of raw meat


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 23, 2017)

Always reheat Pulled Pork not whole butts. It takes a long time to cool and reheat whole.There is zero loss in quality with pulled meat...JJ


----------

